# Good Morning from Scotland



## BigDon (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd say helo. Been reading and following the forum for a while now and eventually registered.

Why not before ? Been on too many borads that were a bunch of wanabee, want it yesterday pumped up dweebs. So I now survey to see what's happening. And the main posters seem ' Alright !! '

So thought I'd tell you guys about me, so you can also see I am a serious bodybuilder.

About me......

Age 34, 5' 7", living near Edinburgh. Been bodybuilding for 10 years now. Don't want to compete, just like to give my body the chance to be the best it can be.

Diet...... I'm a carnivore ! Steak, Chicken, Turkey. MAke my own recipies, as it can get damn boring during a cutting up phase.

So a typical day would be,

Breakfast,.. Oatmeal with fruit and a scoop of protien powder. Vitamin tabs

Mid Morning meal bar.

Lunch.... 2 grilled chicken breasts with veg and brown rice,..

Mid afternoon Snack.,.. Protien Drink

Main Meal,.., Jacket Potato, cheese, grilled spicey turkey strips, brown rice.

TRAINING,.. up down... up down ....up down ....up down ....

Protien drink after with a bit of the old GABA, aminos, fish oils etc.

then zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Types of Suppliments I use.

Maxumuscle, ( only one that doesn't give me a bad gut )

USN xedra cuts occasionally

Multi Vits full spectrum

Fish Oils

Aminos

Glutamine

Creatine

Occasional ( Other Additives  ) when I can get them.

So that's me. Looking forward to getting involved in the discussions.

Thornton.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nice to have you posting mate!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Claudinho (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to our world matey!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Mate,

Good write up.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

hi ya

xx


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah, good write up.... i like that......

and welcome.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Where do you train Thornton? I use The Gym at Longstone or No Limits at Restalrigg in Edinburgh.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

25% off for Musclechat members


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome, one of us Edinburgers must know you!

Anonymity is not a option! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

welcome


----------

